# One tree hill



## vonnagy (Aug 6, 2004)

well, you'd think after being in Auckland for so long I'd would have visited  the most famous sites there by now, one tree hill! Yesterday was the first time I visited, and it took my cousin visited from Austria to finally get me there.

Not exactly great pics, i had to battle with the rain to whole time I was there. Its quite an interesting place with an interesting history - I  will have to go back to get better pics:


----------



## photobug (Aug 6, 2004)

Incredible depth to these Mark. Well captured. Are those rocks in teh second shot? Spelling out... what exactly?


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 6, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> Incredible depth to these Mark. Well captured. Are those rocks in teh second shot? Spelling out... what exactly?



yeah, kiddies take the volcanic rock and spell out all sorts of stuff, from chinese charactors to rubgy epitaphs - but its mostly initials and names. I couldn't quite make out what they are saying.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

Both interesting.  I like the first one best.  There really is a sense of depth and speed, and dramatic sky and lighting, I feel like I'm zooming down that road.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 7, 2004)

These are great! We used to walk up there - but I thought it was "no tree hill" now :scratch:


----------



## Alison (Aug 7, 2004)

What amazing tones in the green of the hill. Looks like a great spot!


----------



## anua (Aug 7, 2004)

not a great pics?
mark! they are really good -
i was just wondering...did you crop the first one from the bottom? or its a full frame?

i really like the grass/sky ratio in second one

great colours

oh, and those 'letter rocks'...ha ha - they just 'rocks'! -


----------



## anua (Aug 7, 2004)

ah, and thanks for the 'story' links - i always like to know something more about the pic/place
 -


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 7, 2004)

those photos are really good... In fact, vonnagy, I like most of your photos... you have your own style


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 7, 2004)

I love the depth.. Awesome capture!


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 7, 2004)

thanks for your comments all!



			
				anua said:
			
		

> i was just wondering...did you crop the first one from the bottom? or its a full frame?



yeppers, actually I cropped a large slab o' real estate from the right side on the last one, the sun had just come out and really over exposed the sky to the left. I kinda like the 'square crop' look on pics


----------



## Soulreaver (Aug 7, 2004)

Great photos! I like #1 best, for its heavy skies combined with light clouds and shiny green.


----------



## Walt (Aug 7, 2004)

Great vantage point. Nice shots as usual!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 8, 2004)

So when can my wife and I come over??  These are beautiful shots.


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 8, 2004)

Beautiful shots as usual. So much depth, and such rich colors. Very nice!


----------



## suemack (Aug 9, 2004)

Great shots Mark ......haven't been there since I last lived in Auck (lots of yrs ago  )  Did they replant the tree?

sue


----------

